# Found Trojans/syware etc.



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

Hello again,
running win 98se;ie6.
Okay I have all the latest programs, from this sites recommendations. /hijack this/spybot S&D/AdAware6/Clenspace7.0/popup stopper/and just downloaded /regprot/, i run them all regularly, i am even starting to understand what to delete from the /hijack this/ log., but i ran a virus scan from "House Call" and it came up with 15 infected files, it told how to remove them, saying to open task manager and click on the files that are runnung, and hit end task, they said to do ctrl/alt/delet/ to open this program, but when i do that i get the closing programs window, and none of the files are there, they also said if you can't use the task manager, to use a third party viewer , tried to find a free one but no luck, any recommendations? and how are they (the viruses) getting in? I also have zone alarm pro, mcaffe virus shield, and i'm behind a router, with a high speed digital connection. I also seem to be locking up an awful lot, and slow running and rebooting, guess i'm a mess huh? HELP!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please post your hijack this log.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

orry i took so long, but when i went to my doc. to run hijack this, my computor totally crashed, and went to black screen, so had to reboot (again)
Here's the hijack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.90.0
Scan saved at 3:51:51 PM, on 10/5/03
Platform: Windows 9x 4.10.2222
MSIE version: 6.0.2800.1106

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.iwon.com/
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\User00\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegProt] c:\regprot\regprot.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AbsoluteControl] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABSOLUTECONTROL\\AbsoluteControl.exeU
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms &] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms &[ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu &4 - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RF Toolbar	&2 (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms	&] (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Save (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms	&[ (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack (Java Runtime Environment 1.3.1_04) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d052c1d7d32ead/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC187740-46A9-11D5-A815-00B0D0428C0C} - http://www.pcpowerscan.com/pcpowerscan.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-its50 - {F8606A00-F5CF-11D1-B6BB-0000F80149F6}
O18 - Protocol: cmtp - {DB112C95-0A22-11D4-A600-005004BFAC1E}
O18 - Protocol: ic32pp - {BBCA9F81-8F4F-11D2-90FF-0080C83D3571}


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I myself, don't see anything wrong there.

Do you want to describe your exact problems and where and when they occur and what you are doing, etc.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

well mostly, i can open up explorer to my homepage or go from one of my favorites and it'll open up, but a lot of times as soon as i try to go to another web page she locks up and won't go anywhere


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can we get some system specs?

Right click on my computer, properties, performance tab, what shows there.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

okay i'll do that in a minute, but i looked at the post by julieve (can't browse websites and did what it said and this file came up error can't load libraries, does that have anything to do with it?

regsvr32 msjava.dll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can't find that post under that user name.....can you link it here?


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

This may be more info than you want, but i think it's pretty complete.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The license associated with the Belarc Advisor product allows for free personal use only. Use on multiple PCs in a corporate, educational, military or government installation is prohibited. See the license agreement for details. The information on this page was created locally on your PC by the Belarc Advisor. Your computer profile was not sent to a web server. Click here for more info.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

About Belarc

PC Management Products

Your Privacy

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Cx2429233-a (in HEWLETTPACKARD) 
Profile Date: Sunday, October 05, 2003 16:21:02 
Advisor Version: 6.0g 
Windows Logon: king brown

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) 00101200 6573Z 03996000009501 1
System Serial Number: 6540HPPAV3 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
500 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Asus HAWK 1.03
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD 1.03 08/20/99 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
17.40 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
4.57 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MAT****A DVD-ROM SR-8585 [CD-ROM drive]
PHILIPS PCRW406 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

IOMEGA ZIP 100 [Hard drive] -- drive 255
Maxtor 91741U4 [Hard drive] (17.41 GB) -- drive 0 64 Megabytes Installed Memory 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 17.40 GB 4.57 GB free

Logins Network Drives 
No details available

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes Printers 
W98.TELNET (Windows 98 TELNET Update) 
DataAccess 
Q318202 (details...) on 05/29/02 
Q318203 (details...) on 05/29/02 
Internet Explorer 
SP1 (SP1) 
Win98.SE 
UPD238453 (details...) 
UPD239887 (details...) 
UPD256015 (details...) 
UPD259728 (details...) 
UPD260067 (details...) 
UPD273468 (details...) 
UPD273991 (details...) 
Win98 
UPD245729 (details...) 
UPD314147 (details...) 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
WM308567 (details...) 
WM320920.1 (details...)

Click here to see all available security Hotfixes.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification 
(Failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
An unmarked HotFix lacks the data to allow verification Acrobat PDFWriter on LPT1: 
Fax602 on FAX: 
Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series on LPT1: 
Lexmark Z25-Z35 on USB-Lexmark_Z25-Z35 
QuickLink III on FAX:

Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Cable Drive [Controller]
Cable USB [Controller]
Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller [Display adapter]
NEC AccuSync 50 [Monitor] (13.8"vis, s/n 0652254YA, June 2000) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller Master Riptide PCI Audio Device
Riptide PCI Audio Legacy Resources
Riptide PCI Game Controller
Riptide Virtual Gameport 
Communications Other Devices 
Rockwell HCF 56K Data Fax PCI Modem
D-Link DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Microsoft PPP over ATM Adapter
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:50:BA:07:76:4D
Network IP Address: 192.168.0.100 / 24 Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
PS/2 Pointing Device [Mouse]
InkJet Color Printer
USB Root Hub 
Software Licenses

Microsoft - Internet Explorer 55736-273-7451083-04756 (Key: R2D43-3DHG9-DQ79W-W3DXQ-929DY) 
Microsoft - MediaPlayer 53199-417-8330086-04639 
Microsoft - MediaPlayer 69808-281-1027396-04012 
Microsoft - Money 38477-OEM-5674454-69441 
Microsoft - MSN6 54089-581-8926316-04915 (Key: R2D43-3DHG9-DQ79W-W3DXQ-929DY) 
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE 18001-OEM-0077077-74017 (Key: VTXBY-99K94-9C6CW-Q2FR4-8Q4VQ)e 
Microsoft - Works 2000 51385-348-3383551-04414 (Key: FQK74-FXGMX-GP78V-XDWDC-YFQYD) 
Roxio Inc - Easy CD Creator 5 Platinum 2-epcjg-dlokl-kvypz

Software Versions 
Ipswitch Inc, 81 Hartwel Ave, Lexington, MA - schedule Application Version 7,0,2,1 * 
AccessDiver Version 4.93 * 
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.0.0 * 
Adobe Acrobat Version 3.0.000 * 
Adobe Systems AdobeDownloadManager Version 1.1 * 
Adobe Type Manager Version 4.00L * 
Aldo Vargas - Memory Card Manager for PSX Emulators Version 1.03 * 
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger Version 5.2.3290 * 
Andrew Freeborn, E-Technik - Power Disk Defragmenter Tool Version 2.00.0044 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.0 * 
Arkysoft List Manager Version 1.0.2.0 * 
Atomic Clock Sync * 
AVM Software - Paltalk for Windows Version 5.0 * 
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.0g * 
blindman.exe * 
Blue Tree Software - http://bluetreesoft.com - WallChanger Version 1.0.0.0 * 
BroadJump - CorrectConnect Version 1,1,1,0 * 
CAM Development - Business Card Designer Plus Version 1.0.0.0 * 
CleanTray * 
Common Group - Office User Interface Version 1. 2. 3. 0 * 
Common Group - Watch Dog Version 1, 2, 3, 0 * 
Dennis Rebentrost - Audio Converter 3.0 Version 3, 0, 0, 3 * 
DHS Club ClubMail Version 11.02.0008 * 
Diamond Computer Systems Pty. Ltd. - REGPROT Version 2.0 * 
Diamond Computer Systems Pty. Ltd. - RPADMIN Version 1.0 * 
East-Tec Eraser 2002 (TM) Version 3.5 * 
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 * 
Eraser Version 5.2.5236.0 * 
Frontcode Technologies - WinMX Version 3.31 * 
GameHouse Super Collapse! II Version 1.1 * 
GameHouse Super Solitaire 2 Version 1.10 * 
GameHouse, Inc - Super Pop & Drop! Version 1.02 * 
Greg Arkadiev, Kamatoz Computing - AbsoluteControl(tm) Version 2, 2, 0, 1 * 
GTek GtCDTool Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Guidance Software, Inc. - EnCase * 
Hewlett-Packard Launch CD Application Version 1, 1, 1, 0 * 
Infacta Ltd. - Group Mail Version 3.04.0071 * 
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.926.0 * 
Instant Access Control Panel * 
iPhoto Plus 1.2 * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington MA - WS_FTP Pro FTP Find Version 7,0,2,1 * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington MA - WS_FTP Pro Version 7,0,2,1 * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington MA - WS_FTP Synchronize Utility Version 7,0,2,1 * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - ftpscrpt Version 7,0,2,1 * 
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP Pro FireScript Editor Version 7,0,2,1 * 
IrfanView Version 3.75 * 
JamCamApp Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Java Web Start * 
javaw.exe * 
Kremlin Decrypt.exe * 
Kremlin Encrypt * 
Kremlin Options * 
LavaSoft - Ad-aware, multi spyware removal utility Version 5.8 * 
Lavasoft Ad-aware Plus Version 6.0.0.0 * 
Logitech Inc. - LRC Version 1.00.0010 * 
Logitech, Inc. - iTouch Version 1.82 * 
Mach5 Software - Kremlin Sentry Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
Mach5 Software - Kremlin Text Application Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
Mach5 Software - Kremlin Wipe Application Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
Macromedia, Inc. - Director 8 Shockwave Studio Version 8.0 * 
MasterSplitter by TomaSoft Corporation Version 4.1a * 
Microsoft (R) Windows Media (TM) Encoder Version 7.00.00.2965 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.6626 * 
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.1.00.1221 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.00.02.0902 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Information Server Version 4.02.0690 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 * Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 * 
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer for Windows Version 8.0 * 
Microsoft(R) Chat(TM) Version 2.5 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.2980 * 
Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 Version 4.40.500 * 
Microsoft® FrontPage® Version 3.0.2.1105 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 * 
Microsoft® Visual Basic for Windows Version 6.00.8450 * 
Microsoft® Works 2000 Version 5.00.2002.0 * 
Mijenix Corporation - Easy Update Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
MindVision Software - Installer VISE Version 3.1.1 * 
MSR Enterprises, Inc. - Klick-N-View Business Cards Application Version 3, 0, 2, 3 * 
MyIE Application Version 3, 2, 0, 0 * 
Narcotix.exe * 
NeoWorx Inc. NeoTrace Version 3, 1, 9, 0 * 
Netropa Corp. - Multimedia Keyboard Properties Version 1, 0, 0, 0 * 
Network Associates Inc. - VirusScan Version 5.21.1000.1 * 
Network Associates, Inc. - McAfee Safe & Sound Version 1.10.1037.0 * 
Network Associates, Inc. - McAfee VirusScan * 
NetZero and NZ Platinum * 
Opera Internet Browser (win32) Version 6.0 * 
PanicWare - Don't Panic! Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
PepiMK Software - SpyBot-S&D Version 1.2 * 
Piotr J. Walczak - StartPage Guard Version 2, 0, 0, 0 * 
puninstall * 
Rambooster * 
RAVISENT Technologies Inc. - DVD Player Application Version 1, 9, 0, 1001 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 6.0.11.864 * 
Roxio - Easy CD Creator Version 5.1.0.104 * 
Seagate Software, Inc. - Backup * 
Send-Safe Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Serif WebPlus Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Siber Systems - RfWipeout - RoboForm Uninstaller Version 4, 6, 5, 0 * 
Siber Systems AI RoboForm Version 5-1-4 * 
Siber Systems AI RoboForm Version 5-4-8 * 
Simply Super Software - Trojan Remover Version 6.0.9 * 
SmartPCI - Windows 98 Utilities Version 1.02.0003 * 
Smith Micro Software, Inc. - QuickLink III Version 3.2.0 * 
SMVIEW.EXE * 
Software 2000 Ltd., Oxford, England. - Lexmark ColorFine Version 1.0.6.8 * 
Software 2000 UnSetup Version 2.2.0.17 * 
Software602 - 602Text Version 2001 * 
Software602 a.s. - 602Photo Version 2000a * 
Software602 a.s. - 602Tab Application Version 1.00.1 * 
Software602 Inc. - 602Album 2001 Version 2001 * 
SpeedBit Ltd. - Download Accelerator Plus Version 5, 0, 0, 1 * 
Support.com Agent Version 5,5,201,0 * 
Tennyson Maxwell - Teleport Pro Scheduler Version 1.29 * 
Tennyson Maxwell Information Systems, Inc. - Teleport Pro Version 1.29.1718 * 
TeoSoft - Clean Space Tour Version 1.00 * 
TeoSoft LLC - Clean Space Version 7.00.0020 * 
TeoSoft LLC - Clean Space Version 8.56 * 
TextBridge Pro 8.0 * 
The Strangely Green Chicken Company - Windows CleanUp! Version 2.0.0 * 
Tropical Software - Stealth Encryptor(tm) Version 4.1 * 
Ulead Systems, Inc. - Ipe Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
VB6run Version 1.00 * 
Webroot Software, Inc. - Window Washer Version 3.5 * 
Willow Pond Media Rack Version 2.20.029 * 
WinRAR * 
WinZip Version 8.1 (4331) * 
Xirlink - MainUI Application Version 4, 0, 0, 0 * 
Ziff-Davis, Inc. - Startup Cop Version 1.1.0.0 * 
Zone Labs Inc. - Internet Access Monitor Version 3.0.118 * 
Zone Labs Inc. - TrueVector Service Version 3.0.118 * 
ZoneAlarm Pro Version 3.0.118 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Intalled Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-3, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

h
walkeriam (Senior Member) U. S. of A. (IP) 

(10-03-2003 01:15 AM) report / quote / edit (#3) 

If pages in Internet Explorer are coming up blank then Go to START, RUN and Type in 
regsvr32 urlmon.dll and click OK. You will get an acknowledgement if registered correctly. 
Do the same for all these:
regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll 
regsvr32 msjava.dll
regsvr32 actxprxy.dll 
regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll 
regsvr32 mshtml.dll 
regsvr32 browseui.dll 

Re-start computer and see if it will work then.

Let us know if that helps.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You only have 64 megs of ram??????


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

yes it's a pretty old computor


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When it starts running slow, what all are you doing? With that much ram, it's not going to be much. So if you have 3 or 4 IE windows going and zonealarm and a virus program, you're pretty much maxed out anyway.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

just surfing, and it doesn't open a new window when i switch sites it replaces it, how do i get a log of what's running to show you?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegProt] c:\regprot\regprot.exe /start
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AbsoluteControl] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABSOLUTECONTROL\\AbsoluteControl.exeU

Those are your startups, but I'd put scanregistry into that selection by start button, run, type msconfig and hit ok....go to the startup tab and check that entry.

You can see running stuff, by start button, run, msinfo32 and hit ok...go to sofware, running tasks, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.

Also, right click on my computer, properties, performance tab....what shows there? You can see your system resources get lower and lower there too.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Spool32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Spooler Sub System Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Spool32.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Vsmon.exe	3.0.118	Zone Labs Inc.	TrueVector Service	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\Vsmon.exe	4.0	TrueVector Service
Lexbces.exe	7.4	Lexmark International, Inc.	LexBce Service	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Lexbces.exe	4.0	MarkVision for Windows (32 bit)
Rpcss.exe	4.71.2900	Microsoft Corporation	Distributed COM Services	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rpcss.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Lexpps.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Lexpps.exe	4.0	
MSGLOOP.EXE	4.05.00.2112	Conexant Corporation	Conexant WaveStream Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE	4.0	WaveStream\Endless Wave
Msg32.exe	4.05.00.2112	Conexant Corporation	Conexant WaveStream Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Msg32.exe	3.1	WaveStream\Endless Wave
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Regprot.exe	2.0	Diamond Computer Systems Pty. Ltd.	DiamondCS RegistryProt	C:\REGPROT\Regprot.exe	4.0	REGPROT
Absolutecontrol.exe	2, 2, 0, 1	Greg Arkadiev, Kamatoz Computing	AbsoluteControl 2.20 (http://kamatoz.com)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ABSOLUTECONTROL\Absolutecontrol.exe	4.0	AbsoluteControl(tm)
Zapro.exe	3.0.118	Zone Labs Inc.	ZoneAlarm Pro	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\Zapro.exe	4.0	ZoneAlarm Pro
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Ddhelp.exe	4.08.01.0881	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows® 95 and 98
Pstores.exe	5.00.1877.3	Microsoft Corporation	Protected storage server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Pstores.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information

(System performance)
memory--63.0 mb of ram
system resources--77% free
file system--32bit
virtual memory--32bit
disk compression--not installed
pc card (pcmcia)--no pc cards installed
your system is figured for optimum performance


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What is absolute control? 

Right now your resources look fine. Is the machine performing ok now? 

As a test, you might try to turn off zone alarm, I've had nothing but problems with it although others rave about it.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

yes it run okay most of the time, but here is something else' mcaffe which I jst updated, says no viruses or trojans, but here is what another program found, but it has no cleaning ability:

Ready
Checking for recent updates
Updating local threat identification files, please wait...
Scanning memory
Scanning
File C:\mswinsck.exe is infected with: BackDoor.Hyu
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\logon.exe is infected with: BackDoor.Hyu
File C:\WINDOWS\Shared\!!SETUP!!_snood.exe is infected with: Trojan.Guide
File C:\My Documents\download\Download_Plugin.exe is infected with: Trojan.Swizzor
File C:\unzipped\wardragtrn\Warrior Dragon +2.exe is infected with: Trojan.Hatkey
File C:\unzipped\TFAK5\tfak.exe *may* be infected, as it matches the pattern of: WIN.SCRIPT.Virus
File C:\unzipped\r-sndtrn[1]\r-sndtrn.exe is infected with: Trojan.Hatkey
File C:\unzipped\vipertrn\Trainer - Viper Racing v1.1.exe is infected with: Trojan.MulDrop.420
File C:\unzipped\extremepaintbrawl2_trainer\PB2T.exe is infected with: Trojan.MulDrop.420
File C:\unzipped\R-AL102T\r-al102t.exe is infected with: Trojan.Hatkey
File C:\unzipped\RCTAddedAttractionp2Edit[1]\RollerCoaster Tycoon Added Attraction +02 Edit-Trainer [ger.].exe is infected with: Trojan.MulDrop.420
File C:\unzipped\startuplist[1]\StartupList.exe *may* be infected, as it matches the pattern of: WIN.SCRIPT.Virus
File C:\unzipped\startuplist134\StartupList.exe *may* be infected, as it matches the pattern of: WIN.SCRIPT.Virus
File C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe *may* be infected, as it matches the pattern of: WIN.SCRIPT.BATCH.Virus
File C:\unzipped\cwshredder\CWShredder.exe *may* be infected, as it matches the pattern of: BACKDOOR.Trojan
File C:\Program Files\LimeWire\Shared\!!SETUP!!_alley_19.exe is infected with: Trojan.Guide
Scan Finished

Virus Scan Details:

C:\My Documents\download\Download_Plugin.exe is infected with Trojan.Swizzor

C:\WINDOWS\Shared\!!SETUP!!_snood.exe is infected with Trojan.Guide

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\logon.exe is infected with BackDoor.Hyu

C:\mswinsck.exe is infected with BackDoor.Hyu

C:\unzipped\RCTAddedAttractionp2Edit[1]\RollerCoaster Tycoon Added Attraction +02 Edit-Trainer [ger.].exe is infected with Trojan.MulDrop.420

C:\unzipped\R-AL102T\r-al102t.exe is infected with Trojan.Hatkey

C:\unzipped\vipertrn\Trainer - Viper Racing v1.1.exe is infected with Trojan.MulDrop.420

C:\unzipped\r-sndtrn[1]\r-sndtrn.exe is infected with Trojan.Hatkey

C:\unzipped\TFAK5\tfak.exe may be infected, because it matches the pattern of WIN.SCRIPT.Virus

C:\unzipped\wardragtrn\Warrior Dragon +2.exe is infected with Trojan.Hatkey

C:\unzipped\extremepaintbrawl2_trainer\PB2T.exe is infected with Trojan.MulDrop.420

C:\Program Files\LimeWire\Shared\!!SETUP!!_alley_19.exe is infected with Trojan.Guide

C:\unzipped\cwshredder\CWShredder.exe may be infected, because it matches the pattern of BACKDOOR.Trojan

C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe may be infected, because it matches the pattern of WIN.SCRIPT.BATCH.Virus

C:\unzipped\startuplist134\StartupList.exe may be infected, because it matches the pattern of WIN.SCRIPT.Virus

C:\unzipped\startuplist[1]\StartupList.exe may be infected, because it matches the pattern of WIN.SCRIPT.Virus

Spyware Scan Details:

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to iWon, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to SexWeb, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to Advertising, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to AvenueA, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to QkSrv, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to MediaPlex, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to FastClick, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found cookies belonging to DoubleClick, which has been independently identified as possible Spyware cookies

Stop-Sign has found files belonging to FreeScratchandWin_v5, which has been independently identified as Spyware, or possible Spyware

Stop-Sign has found files belonging to FreeScratchandWin_Beta, which has been independently identified as Spyware, or possible Spyware

Can you recommend a Totally Free virus cleaner?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What program found that? It should be able to delete the infected files.


----------



## king_02891 (Jul 4, 2001)

"Stop IT" 
but it requires suscribing to their service on a monthly basis and I'm broke, so I looking for a freebee program.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

That should find and delete. I see you mentioned that in your first post.


----------

